# Calls from a mobile may be considerably more...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Such an unfair world.

When a man talks dirty to a woman it's considered sexual harassment.

When a woman talks dirty to a man it's £2.50/min (charges may vary)...


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

How much!!!


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Such an unfair world.
> 
> When a man talks dirty to a woman it's considered sexual harassment.
> 
> When a woman talks dirty to a man it's £2.50/min (charges may vary)...


harrr but if you pay for 5 minutes you get an extra one free [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------

